# Tawny Port recommendation



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm really enjoying the Sandeman Tawny Port my wife got me for Christmas. Just wondering what other tawnys are out there to go with a cigar. Suggestions? Thanks in advance! :thumb:


----------



## Tony78 (Oct 20, 2012)

My two favorites with a cigar are:

Taylor Fledgate 10 or 20 year. 

Warres Otima 10 (that I think is better than their 20)


----------



## tubbs (Jan 2, 2015)

Taylor makes a great tawny! The 40 year is pretty spendy but really beautiful. Most of the big houses make a decent tawny. For some that may be more under the radar try Porto Rocha or Kopke if you can find them. Also, if you haven't tried Madeira it can be pretty phenomenal with a cigar - Rare Wine Co. bottles/sells some "affordable" madeira.
One good thing about madeira is it keeps forever when opened, (it's already totally oxidized). So, you can have a pour, put it away for a few weeks/months/years before you have another.


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks guys...I'm going to check these out! :thumb:


----------



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

Great recommendations thanks guys!! I'll have to try some of these. Always had great luck with tawnys regardless of age.


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

CoCigarSmoker said:


> Great recommendations thanks guys!! I'll have to try some of these. Always had great luck with tawnys regardless of age.


At $200 a bottle, the 40-year Taylor is pretty darn expensive. But we only live once. :dude:


----------



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

zippogeek said:


> At $200 a bottle, the 40-year Taylor is pretty darn expensive. But we only live once. :dude:


i reserve those funds for:

1. Scotch
2. CC's
3. french wine


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

Just pulled the trigger on Taylor Fladgate's 30 and 10 year Tawnys. A little easier on the wallet (and my conscience) than the 40-year!


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

tubbs said:


> if you haven't tried Madeira it can be pretty phenomenal with a cigar


Hey Tubbs...can you recommend a specific Madeira to start with? My palate is still pretty unrefined, so it doesn't have to be super-high quality. Mid-range will do (was going to send you a PM, but you don't have enough posts yet...) Thanks!


----------



## Tennessee Dave (Dec 30, 2014)

One of the best Tawney's I've had for the P/V ratio was Yalumba.


----------



## tubbs (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi Jason!
Hey - no problem, I'll be allowed PM's soon enough.

I would definitely recommend checking out the Rare Wine Co. Historic Series. Madeira comes in a few types: Sercial, Verdelho, Bual, and Malvasia each with a different level of residual sugar, (Sercial being the driest.) Sercial will be mostly nutty and as you move upwards in sugar levels you'll get more caramel. Most have some coffee notes. My personal favorite is Bual, so I would recommend the Boston Bual - $46.50 for a 750ml. 

If you really want to check out what the experts think you can surf the site For The Love of Port dot com. My neighbor and friend runs the site, he is a world renown expert on Port and Madeira.

If you ever find yourself in Seattle you should definitely let me know and we can share some Port and/or Madeira and cigars!

Cheers!
-Ed


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

tubbs said:


> Hi Jason!
> Hey - no problem, I'll be allowed PM's soon enough.
> 
> I would definitely recommend checking out the Rare Wine Co. Historic Series. Madeira comes in a few types: Sercial, Verdelho, Bual, and Malvasia each with a different level of residual sugar, (Sercial being the driest.) Sercial will be mostly nutty and as you move upwards in sugar levels you'll get more caramel. Most have some coffee notes. My personal favorite is Bual, so I would recommend the Boston Bual - $46.50 for a 750ml.
> ...


Thanks a million for the advice, Ed! And don't be surprised if I take you up on that offer...I've got a cousin who lives out your way in Bellevue!


----------



## tubbs (Jan 2, 2015)

zippogeek said:


> Thanks a million for the advice, Ed! And don't be surprised if I take you up on that offer...I've got a cousin who lives out your way in Bellevue!


Looking forward to it!


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

Well, the Taylor 10-year tawny is **awesome!** Picking up terrific cherry and raisin notes. Very oaky and spicy too, with good mouthfeel. Thanks again for the tips guys. If the 10-year is this good, I'm afraid the 30 is gonna blow my head off.

BTW @tubbs -- I visited your friend's port site and was amazed at what a good resource it is. I've already crushed my January luxury budget with Davidoffs and tawnys, but as soon as Feb. hits I'm going to pull the plug on that RWC Boston Bual Madeira! :dude: Can't wait.


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

Well, after great anticipation I finally tried the RWC Boston Boal. @tubbs -- i greatly appreciate the recommendation, but compared to port, madeira really misses the mark for me. First of all, it's much thinner and lacks the profound sweetness of Port. Moreover, the complexity, mouthfeel and long finish of port are better in my palate's opinion. And quite frankly, it's too acidic for me. I'm wondering if a Malmsey will be more in my wheelhouse...:dunno:. Oh well...


----------



## tubbs (Jan 2, 2015)

zippogeek said:


> Well, after great anticipation I finally tried the RWC Boston Boal. @tubbs -- i greatly appreciate the recommendation, but compared to port, madeira really misses the mark for me. First of all, it's much thinner and lacks the profound sweetness of Port. Moreover, the complexity, mouthfeel and long finish of port are better in my palate's opinion. And quite frankly, it's too acidic for me. I'm wondering if a Malmsey will be more in my wheelhouse...:dunno:. Oh well...


Gack! Bummer... Malmsey would definitely be sweeter but, if a Tawny Port is doing it for you... At least now you can cross Bual Madeira off your list!

(Note: Sometimes Madeira gets a little better with some air but the RWC Boston should be fine/correct without it.)


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

tubbs said:


> (Note: Sometimes Madeira gets a little better with some air but the RWC Boston should be fine/correct without it.)


Thanks Ed. I poured it into the glass an hour before tasting. Oh well...the only way to find out what I like is to rule out what I don't! -j


----------

